# Dasher Rear Suspension



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

So, I am buying an '84 Kubvan. And after some research the rear suspension is from the dasher. Why is it I can not find springs or anything for them? I would LOVE to lower it a bit. The front is easy because it is a rabbit up there. Any help?


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

Motorjunkie said:


> So, I am buying an '84 Kubvan. And after some research the rear suspension is from the dasher. Why is it I can not find springs or anything for them? I would LOVE to lower it a bit. The front is easy because it is a rabbit up there. Any help?


 how badly do you want to lower it?


----------



## VW Fox (Aug 1, 2000)

My 1980 Dasher wagon was lowered using Audi 4000 Quattro springs in the front and Audi 200 Quattro Avant springs in the rear, both shortened. I'm not sure if Dasher wagon and hatchback rear suspensions are the same, nor what the Kubvan has. Good luck!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

my solution, that I'm working on, is getting direct fit springs in custom spring rates  

I've got Volvo wagon springs on my Dasher, soft as ****, and I hate it


----------

